# Concertos



## Josef Haydn (Mar 23, 2006)

Feel free to discuss all sorts of concertos here: good, bad; old, new and for every instrument.


----------



## Weltschmerz (Jun 19, 2006)

I just bought the Itzhak Pearlman/Chicago Symphony recording of Brahms' Violin Concerto, probably the best recording of it out there in my opinion. Too bad Pearlman (and Stern for that matter) did all that silly whining about playing under Karajan...an unfortunate black mark on an otherwise glorious career.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Tchaikovsky's Piano concerto No. 1 is the peak of all concertos. 
Tchaikovky's Violin Concerto.
Tchaikovsky's second and third piano concertos are also worth listening to.
Anton Stepanovich Arensky's Piano concerto is another gem.
Then, Rachamninov's First, second and third piano concertos.
Rimsky Korsakov's Piano concerto
Chopin's two piano concertos
Beethoven's violin, piano and triple concerto
Brahms' violin, two pianos' and double concerto
Bach's Violin and double violin concertos and harpsichord concerto bwv 595
Mozart's any violin or piano concertos and his horn and flute and harp concertos
Handel's harp concerto
Haydn's trumpet concerto
Mendelssohn's violin concerto....
going down to Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra and violin concertos
Prokofiev's Violin and piano concerti
Shostakovich's Violin concertos.,


----------



## Habib (Jan 29, 2009)

Ernst Bloch wrote an excellent violin concerto.


----------

